

SimpleCDN thinks its providers conspire to put it out of business - keltex
https://admin.simplecdn.com/

======
jread
Looks like they've been down for about 14.5 hours currently:
<http://reports.panopta.com/cloudharmony/server/57551>

MaxCDN and HDDN are offering discounts to existing customers looking to
migrate. <http://admin.simplecdn.com>

------
Kudoz
I've had them do the same to me, it seems that if you come close to making use
of your allocated resources, they'll come up with any excuse to terminate your
contract.

~~~
hga
They being SimpleCDN, not its (ex-)providers?

Hmmm, UK2 Group bought my DNS registrar some time ago. No complaints about the
service they've provided to me, but....

------
davidu
Looks like they shouldn't have outsourced their entire infrastructure.

